# Leptospirosis



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

I know there was a thread on here about the vaccine for lepto not being very effective and I also tend to shy away from vaccinations in general (other than initial sets and the required rabies), but today when Bartholomew was getting his first three-year rabies vaccine, the vet was pushing the distemper booster and immunization for lepto noting that rain water can carry the urine from deer, racoons, skunks, etc. that might be infected with this bacteria.

I told him I was going to hold off on the distemper booster and the lepto shot for now. Does anyone know how great the threat of contraction truly is? I guess it varies by location, etc. Was just left feeling a little anxious about it. Has anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally would pass on the lepto, it is a vaccine that seems to do more harm than good, and from what I've read, doesn't really protect from much. 

They tried to pull that on us, here, too, telling us all our dogs needed it, blah blah blah. My dogs get the 3 basics...distemper/adenovirus/parvo, and of course, the dreaded rabies. That's is.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a lecture here in uk when i had dottie done today,he looked at my other dogs records and asked me why i don't have the jabs,for all these other things i had to reply like a naughty child as if i was being told off by the teacher,i hate to pump my dogs with all these vaccines i'm sure there's more every year,told him i didn't get my daughter vaccinated for all sorts of things when she was a toddler and she's ok


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If your Chi runs in the woods goes to dog parks with stagnate water, etc... then it would be worth looking into. If not then do not mess with it. I hear that some areas are worse for the Leptovirus than others? We live in the middle of the woods and I still opt to not have the leptovirus for my guys. JMO though ;-)


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the comments. I think I will pass as well. We are seldom near the woods, so I think the risk for my guys is pretty low.


----------

